# Tải bản Revit 2021 Full Crack mới nhất có kèm link



## quynhchi2021 (21/5/21)

Autodesk Revit 2021 bao gồm các tính năng cho thiết kế kiến trúc, MEP và kỹ thuật kết cấu và xây dựng. Revit hỗ trợ một quy trình thiết kế hợp tác đa ngành.
Phần mềm Autodesk Revit Architecture cung cấp các công cụ thiết kế khái niệm dễ sử dụng hỗ trợ dòng chảy sáng tạo của bạn. Phác thảo tự do, tạo các mô hình dạng tự do dễ dàng hơn và thao tác các biểu mẫu một cách tương tác. Bạn có thể định nghĩa các biểu mẫu và hình học là các thành phần xây dựng thực sự để chuyển tiếp suôn sẻ hơn đến phát triển thiết kế và tài liệu. Khi bạn thiết kế, Autodesk Revit Architecture sẽ tự động xây dựng một khung tham số xung quanh các biểu mẫu của bạn, mang lại mức độ kiểm soát, độ chính xác và tính linh hoạt cao hơn. Lấy thiết kế của bạn từ mô hình khái niệm tất cả các cách để tất cả các tài liệu xây dựng trong một môi trường. Qua bài viết dưới đây Tải Ngay Đi sẽ hướng dẫn các bạn cách tải bản Revit 2021 full crack một cách đơn giản, nhanh tróng nhất,
*1. Một số chức năng chính có trên Autodesk revit 2021*
Một số chức năng chính có trong phiên bản revit 2021 là:
– Làm nên vật liệu vật lý mới
– Giúp cải tạo ở công cụ Match Section Box to Scope Box hoàn thiện hơn. 
– Giúp cải thiện bộ lọc được chi tiết và đầy đủ hơn. 
– Làm nên những thẻ hình với thứ tự sắp xếp ưu tiên 
– Tạo ra được level trong chế độ 3D
– Có thể hỗ trợ được nhiều màn hình 
– Tại vật liệu 2 lớp thành một dạng vật liệu.
*2. Cấu hình revit bản 2021 mới nhất*
Cấu hình bản revit 2021 mới nhất như sau:
*2.1. Cấu hình đơn giản *
Cấu hình đơn giản để có thể dùng được revit là: 

Hệ điều hành Microsoft Windows 7, 8.1, 10 – 64-bit (lưu ý: Revit 2019 chỉ chạy trên phiên bản 64-bit).
CPU: Single- or Multi-Core Intel® Pentium®, Xeon®, or i-Series processor or AMD® equivalent with SSE2 technology
RAM: 4 GB.
Video Display Resolutions : 1280 x 1024 with true color.
Card đồ họa có khả năng DirectX® 11 với Shader Model 3
Ổ đĩa cứng 7 GB còn trống
*2.2. Cấu hình khuyên dùng*

Hệ điều hành Microsoft Windows 7, 8.1, 10 – 64-bit (lưu ý: Revit 2019 chỉ chạy trên phiên bản 64-bit).
CPU: Multi-Core Intel Xeon, or i-Series processor or AMD equivalent with SSE2 technology
RAM: 8 GB
Video Display Resolutions: 1680 x 1050 with true color
Card đồ họa có khả năng DirectX® 11 với Shader Model 3
Ổ đĩa cứng 7 GB còn trống
*3.  Hướng dẫn download và crack revit 2021 kèm link *
*Link download Revit 2021
File crack:*
(Nếu link die thì hãy commemt ở phía cuối bài để techrum chỉnh sửa kịp thời nhé)
Chúng tôi sẽ cố gắng update và thêm nhiều phần mềm hơn nữa.
Tiếp theo là cách cài đặt và crack revit 2021.
*4. Các bước cài đặt Revit 2021 chuẩn nhất*
Hướng dẫn cài Revit như sau:
Bước 1: Sau khi tải Revit 2019 xong thì Copy 3 file vừa download vào một thư mục và mở một file tùy ý và chọn đường dẫn để giải nén
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bước 2: Chọn *install* để tiến hành cài đặt. Tiếp theo chọn *I Accept* và *Next
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*
Bước 3: Chọn những phần muốn cài đặt. Tiếp theo là chọn đường dẫn và *Install *để cài đặt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Tiếp theo sẽ là hướng dẫn crack Revit 2019 *
Bước 4: Sau khi cài xong thì lưu ý *ngắt kết nối internet* và *tắt toàn bộ phần mềm diệt virus* để tiến hành crack. Chọn *Launch Now
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
Bước 5: Chọn *Enter a serial number* và *I Agree



*
Bước 6: Chọn *Activate* và nhập Serial Number: 666 – 69696969 ,Product Key revit 2019: 829K1 và chọn *next
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*
Bước 7: Chọn *Request an activation code using an offline method* và *Next
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
Sau khi hiện ra màn hình này thì chọn *Back* 2 lần
\
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bước 8: Mở file xf-adsk2019_x64 với quyền *Administrator



*
Bước 9: Tiếp theo làm theo các bước như hình bên dưới




Copy Activation và paste vào các ô như bên dưới và chọn *Next*
Bước 10: Nhấn *Finish* để hoàn thành cài đặt


----------

